# Beijing Film Academy recruits English-speaking film students now!



## Lisa_new (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, Dear all.

Beijing Film Academy has its first English program for film students in 2013.

In this September we plan to enroll 12 international students for undergraduate program.

We are aiming at students age between 18 - 25,who are interested in film directing, cinematography,or post-production.

Visit our official website on http://www.bfa.edu.cn/, click 'English'at the upper right corner for its English version.click the picture of school gate and direct to the instruction page for detailed information.

The application deadline will be on June 1.

Contact: lisanewxin@yahoo.cn


----------



## Lisa_new (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, BFA's official website has been updated. There are more information about our International filmmaking program 2013.

Visit http://www.bfa.edu.cn/eng/2013...15/content_58238.htm for details.


----------



## Ratan (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi there!
My name is Ratan(India) and I am currently pursuing a 3 year degree in Mass Media(Major in Advertising). I am currently in my 3rd year, so will be most probably finishing my degree by the end of May. I am keen on pursuing Cinematography at BFA. Kindly help me with your guidance.

Thank you
-Ratan Thakur


----------



## Lisa_new (Feb 23, 2013)

Please follow us on facebook by http://www.facebook.com/BFA.Ci...tography.Dept?ref=hl


----------



## GEEZY G (Feb 7, 2014)

hello, I would like to know whether Beijing Film Academy offers postgraduate masters degree in English. I am very interested in applying to the graduate school but have no knowledge of speaking or writing Chinese. My interests are mainly majoring in film directing and screenwriting and editing...


----------



## Lepheana (May 5, 2014)

Hello do you have the program again this year?


----------

